

Walmart gives federal government a taste of its own medicine - Tycho
http://townhall.com/columnists/paulgreenberg/2010/07/19/wal-mart_strikes_back

======
dclowd9901
That "story", if fit to call it that, completely breaks down by the second
page into a ridiculously one-sided, poorly written, and rather immature take
on the case at hand.

And frankly, I'm a bit concerned by this idea that a private organization has
the resources to drown a regulatory body in red tape without flinching. As
citizens who are subject to obscene amounts of neglect by private industry day
in and day out, we should be more concerned by the power the private sector
seems to be increasingly wielding.

------
krmmalik
I'm really glad that someone has the courage and determination to take the
feds on at their own game.

~~~
fexl
Oh _snap_ that's great. I'm buying something at Walmart at the next
opportunity.

------
bumbledraven
Walmart has started taxing and waterboarding federal officials and invaded
D.C. with soldiers and drones? Somehow I doubt it.

------
mcantelon
This news is nearly a year old.

~~~
pdenya
Old and poorly written but interesting all the same. I never saw this the
first time around and it's a great story that makes me like Walmart even more
so I'm grateful for the repost.

